# Acer Extensa 3001WLMi-M11



## _root (30. Mai 2005)

Hi ...
Wollte mal fragen was ihr von diesem Notebook haltet...

Basiskomponenten:

    * Intel® Pentium® M Prozessor 715 (1.5GHz; 2MB L2Cache; 400MHz FSB)
    * 512MB (2x256) DDR-333; erweiterbar auf 2GB (zwei soDIMM Steckplätze)
    * 60GB Ultra ATA/100 Festplatte
    * DVD±RW Dual Format Double Layer Brenner
      Lesen*: 4X DVD+R, 4X DVD+RW, 4X DVD-R, 4X DVD-RW, 8X DVD-ROM, 24X CD-ROM
      Schreiben*: 4X DVD+R, 2.4X DVD+RW, 2X DVD-R, 2X DVD-RW, 16X CD-R, 10X CD-RW
      * typische Werte, tatsächliche Geschwindigkeiten können variieren
    * 15.4" WXGA TFT CrystalBrite, 1280 x 800, 16,7M Farben
    * ATI® Mobility™ Radeon™ 9700 mit 64MB Video RAM, Microsoft DirectX 9.0

Kommunikation:

    * 56K ITU V.92 Daten-/Fax-Softwaremodem (mit internationaler Postzulassung), Wake-on-Ring-ready
    * 10/100Mbps LAN, Wake-on-LAN-ready
    * Integriertes Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG (802.11b/g); Wi-Fi CERTIFIED™; Acer SignalUp Technologie

Schnittstellen:

    * 3 x USB 2.0
    * 1 x Typ II PC-Card Steckplatz
    * 1 x RJ11-Port für das 56Kbps Faxmodem
    * 1 x RJ45-Port für die LAN-Anbindung
    * 1 x IEEE 1394 (Firewire)
    * 1 x Infrarot (FIR)
    * 1 x S-Video-out (NTSC/PAL)
    * 1 x externer VGA-Port
    * 1 x Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer/Line-out
    * 1 x Mikrofon-in
    * 1 x Line-in
    * 1 x Anschluss für das Netzteil

Weitere Ausstattungsmerkmale:

    * Abmessungen: 364 (B) × 279 (T) × 33,9/38,9 (H) mm
    * Gewicht: nur 2.95kg
    * DualView™ Support
    * Simultaner Betrieb von LCD und CRT
    * MPEG2/DVD Hardware-Support
    * Audiosystem mit zwei Lautsprechern
    * MS-Sound kompatibel
    * 85-Tasten, invertiertes "T"-Cursor, 3 mm Tastenanschlag
    * Integriertes Touchpad mit ergonomischen Tasten und 4-Richtungs-Scroll Button
    * 12 Funktionstasten; 4 Cursortasten; 2 Windows® -Tasten; 4 Schnellstarttasten für Internet, e-Mail, Acer Empowering Manager (ekey) und 1 frei programmierbar
    * Wireless LAN Taste mit LED an Vorderseite
    * Integrierter Nummernblock
    * Internationale Sprachen werden unterstützt
    * BIOS User und Supervisor Passwörter
    * Kensington-Schloss Buchse

Mitgeliefertes Zubehör:

    * 3-pin 65W Netzteil
    * 8-Zellen Li-Ion Akku (60 Wh)
      • ca. 5 h Akkulaufzeit (tatsächliche Laufzeit kann variieren, abhängig von Anwendung und Konfiguration)
      • ca. 3,5h Ladezeit in Betrieb; ca. 1,5h Schnellladung

Betriebssystem & Software:

    * Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition
    * Aspire Arcade
    * Acer eManager
    * Acer Launch Manager
    * Acer System Recovery CD
    * Acer disc-to-disc recovery
    * Adobe Acrobat® Reader™
    * Norton® AntiVirus (90 Tage Trial-Version)
    * CyberLink® PowerDVD®
    * NTI CD-Maker®

Garantie & Serviceleistungen:

    * 24 Monate Garantie, davon 12 Monate 'International-Travelers' Garantie


Das gibts bei Saturn für: *1049 €*
und bei nem anderen Internet Anbierter für *899 €*


MfG und danke aCid


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Mai 2005)

Hab das Extensa 3002WLMi und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Die Ausstattung weicht nur minimal ab (100Gb Hdd, 1,6GHz Centrino..).

Das Display ist scharf, spiegelt jedoch auch (merke ich jedoch nicht, und ich sitze mit dem Rücken zum Fenster).

Besitze das Notebook nun schon seit einem halben Jahr, vor rund einem Monat hatte ich einen roten Punkt auf dem Display (Pixelfehler?), der längere Zeit angewährt hat, jedoch dann genauso schnell verschwand wie er kam.

Ich selbst nutze eigentlich nur Linux auf dem Notebook, soweit funktioniert alles bis auf den eingebauten CardReader (Firewire, PCMCIA und W-Lan ungetestet).

Bin, wie gesagt, an sich sehr zufrieden mit dem Notebook. Was mich im nachhinein lediglich stört ist die Größe. Ich hätte mir eher ein kleineres Notebook holen sollen.


----------



## McVader83 (30. Mai 2005)

Also ich finde das Notebook gut. Ein Freund von mir hat das. Und ich habe das TravelMate 4600WLMi, was eigentlich das gleiche Gerät ist.

Extensa ist nur die Mediamarkt und Saturn Marke von Acer. Ich würde mir persönlich immer nur ein Travelmate holen, was zwar etwas mehr kostet, aber ich müsste mich auch nicht mit MediaMarkt oder irgendeinem anderen Händler rumprügeln wenn ich mal einen Garantiefall habe, was leider Gottes bei Notebooks häufig genug vorkommt.

Aber bevor du dir das Notebook kaufst, solltest du vielleicht erstmal sagen, was du damit überhaupt vor hast. Brauchst du wirklich eines mit ner Radeon9700? Willst du Wirklich ein Notebook mit XP Home kaufen, wenn du für 20-30 Euro mehr ne pro Vollversion bekommst?


----------



## _root (30. Mai 2005)

Also ... Ich will mit dem Notebook nen bisschen Zocken.. (CS:S, Natural Selection, CoD, usw.) Des weiteren will ich auf dem Notebook Photoshoppen und Progammieren (php, HTML usw.) und das mit der Homeversion is mit egal, da ich zuhause noch nen Orginal Win XP Pro liegen hab. War eigentlich für mein altes Notebook gedacht... das hat aber leider den Dienst quitiert.

MfG aCid


----------



## McVader83 (30. Mai 2005)

Also wenn du zocken willst, würde ich dir eher empfehlen dir ein Notebook mit ner x600 oder x700 zu kaufen. Da du sonst in einem Jahr schon wieder neu investieren darfst.

Wenn deine Finanzen aber nicht mehr als die 900 € zulassen, bist du mit dem Notebook schon sehr gut beraten. Sollten sie aber mehr zulassen, investier lieber mehr und hab später weniger kosten.

Ansonsten schau auch mal ab und an bei Acer in die Sonderpostenliste:
ftp://ftp.acer.de/FOR_SALE/
Hab da schon so manches geiles Notebook geschossen. z.B. ein nagelneues einfaches Notebook für ne Freundin für 600 €, nur weil die Verpackung beschädigt war.


----------

